

After Google Pressure, Samsung Will Dial Back Android Tweaks, Homegrown Apps - derpenxyne
http://recode.net/2014/01/29/after-google-pressure-samsung-will-dial-back-android-tweaks-homegrown-apps/

======
ZeroGravitas
"Google has apps for pretty much all the most important functions on a phone
or tablet — email, messaging, maps, storage, browsing, reading the news,
finding and consuming media — and they are interlocked so that tasks flow
naturally from one app to the next."

Interlocked?

Wouldn't it be great if there were tech journalists that knew the first thing
about Android?

~~~
w1ntermute
They all use iPhones and Macs, so they probably think that locked down devices
are the norm.

------
brianbarker
We joke about Apple controlling their software, but Google is moving toward
the same. The Android fracturing is getting to them.

------
bcRIPster
I wonder if Google's Motorola sell off was a part of this bargain. It seems
oddly coincidental.

